# Product Testers Wanted to Review/Test New Supplement



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2006)

*IronMagLabs - Product Testers Wanted for New Supplement*

IronMagLabs is seeking 10 product testers for a 30 Day review of our "Herbal Burn" (beta) product. This is a thermogenic/appetite suppressant to be used for losing weight/fat, cutting, etc. If you are interested please review the conditions below and post the required information in this thread. 

*One free bottle will be shipped to you for the test and upon completion of your review we may offer some additional compensation in the form of product discounts and/or free products!*


*Conditions for Testers:*

-Testers must be 18 years of age or older.
-Testers must live in the USA or Canada.
-Testers must be available to start their review the week of July 24.
-Testers must NOT have any medical conditions.
-Testers must NOT make changes to their nutrition and training during the review period.
-Testers must NOT add other variables (such as other supplements) during the review period
-Testers must NOT have any "pending reviews" from any other supplement company.

* If you have (or feel you MAY have) ANY medical condition, you will NOT qualify. By posting your required information below, you are declaring that you do NOT have ANY medical condition.


*REQUIRED Information:*

To be considered, post the following REQUIRED information in this thread (no PM's or emails please) - detailed answers are good:

Age:

Sex:

Height:

Weight:

Bodytype (ecto/endo/meso):

Bodyfat % (if kown):

Training experience:

Current training schedule/protocol:

Current cardio schedule/protocol:

Current supplements being used (exact brand/product name):

Current diet (macros):

Short Term Goal:

Long Term Goal:

ANY Prescription/Non-Prescription/Recreational drugs being used:

Supplement history (as much detail as possible):

Other product reviews you have done (if any):


www.ironmaglabs.com


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 14, 2006)

Must be a US citizen


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks, I just added that condition.


----------



## Ms. Imperfect (Jul 14, 2006)

Are you going to note product details?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2006)

Ms. Imperfect said:
			
		

> Are you going to note product details?



Cha de Bugre
Green Tea
Guarna


----------



## topolo (Jul 14, 2006)

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm.....


----------



## topolo (Jul 14, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

>



Interesting.......that's all.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 14, 2006)

Age: 22 

Sex: Yes, please 

Height: 6'

Weight: 180

Bodytype (ecto/endo/meso): Dunno

Bodyfat % (if kown)unno

Training experience: 3 years weight training; bodybuilding competitor

Current training schedule/protocol: 3 days lifting, 3 days cardio -- cutting for a show

Current cardio schedule/protocol: 3 days / 30min 

Current supplements being used (exact brand/product name):

Bio-Genesis glutamine, bio-genesis multi, bio-genesis co-q10, bio-genesis epa/dha, muscle milk

Current diet (macros): 50/25/25

Short Term Goal: contest shape

Long Term Goal: mass!

ANY Prescription/Non-Prescription/Recreational drugs being used:

Crank, heroin, x... just kidding

Supplement history (as much detail as possible):

Other product reviews you have done (if any):

ActivaTe


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2006)

thanks musclepump


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 16, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Must be a US citizen


thats countryist


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2006)

We can ship to Canada.


----------



## Alex_Kap (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm from Canada, not a U.S. citizen though, so just to be clear I am not eligible to be tester


----------



## topolo (Jul 16, 2006)

Alex_Kap said:
			
		

> I'm from Canada, not a U.S. citizen though, so just to be clear I am not eligible to be tester



That's correct!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 16, 2006)

> -Testers must NOT make changes to their nutrition and training during the review period.



So, we have to eat the same stuff everyday for a month? I generally mix up the foods and occassionally have cheat meals because i'm an ectomorph and need those cals. 



> -Testers must NOT add other variables (such as other supplements) during the review period



Like, whey and creatine?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2006)

no, it just means your diet needs to be consistent, i.e. this is a "weight loss" or "cutting" type of product, so to test it you would need to remain on a cutting diet. If you started eating McDonalds for a week that would not be a good measure of the supplement's effectiveness.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2006)

Alex_Kap said:
			
		

> I'm from Canada, not a U.S. citizen though, so just to be clear I am not eligible to be tester



USA or Canadian is fine, we can ship to both.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 16, 2006)

Age:20

Sex:M

Height:6'3"

Weight:207

Bodytype (ecto/endo/meso): meso

Bodyfat % (if kown): under 10

Training experience: 2.5 years

Current training schedule/protocol:3 fullbody workouts per week

Current cardio schedule/protocol:2 sprinting sessions per week, grappling 5-6 times a week

Current supplements being used (exact brand/product name):designer supplements Xceed, Vitamin Shoppe BCAA's, ON whey, ON casein, GNC mega man multivitamin

Current diet (macros):40/20/20

Short Term Goal: 5% bodyfat, 365 Bench, 545 DOH deadlift

Long Term Goal: I set only short term goals, dont like getting ahead of myself

ANY Prescription/Non-Prescription/Recreational drugs being used: light marijuana use (1-2 per week)

Supplement history (as much detail as possible):whey, multi, creatine, bcaa's

Other product reviews you have done (if any):none


----------



## Pedigree (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll do it.

Age: 34

Sex: M

Height: 6' 3"

Weight: 230

Bodytype (ecto/endo/meso): Mesomorph

Bodyfat % (if known): Around 11%

Training experience: 6 years

Current training schedule/protocol: Full Body 3x per wek

Current cardio schedule/protocol: Steady state 3x per week

Current supplements being used (exact brand/product name): On Whey, Cheap Multivitamin

Current diet (macros): Unknown macros, but protein intake is 1.0-1.5 grams per pound of LBM - 3,100 calories ED (maintenance)

Short Term Goal: Explosive power and speed (softball hitting and agility)

Long Term Goal: strength, size, and explosive power

ANY Prescription/Non-Prescription/Recreational drugs being used: None

Supplement history (as much detail as possible): Whey and multi, two cycles of SD, one cycle E-Max. 

Other product reviews you have done (if any): None


----------



## diablomex (Jul 17, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> IronMagLabs is seeking 10 product testers for a 30 Day review of our "Herbal Burn" (beta) product. This is a thermogenic/appetite suppressant to be used for losing weight/fat, cutting, etc. If you are interested please review the conditions below and post the required information in this thread.
> 
> *One free bottle will be shipped to you for the test and upon completion of your review we may offer some additional compensation in the form of product discounts and/or free products!*
> 
> ...


the above i filled in.this is diablomex


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 17, 2006)

Age: 26

Sex: Male

Height: 5'10"

Weight: 212

Bodytype (ecto/endo/meso): Endo

Bodyfat % (if kown): unknown

Training experience: 3 years total, non-stop since Sept '05

Current training schedule/protocol: Full Body WO's mon/wed/fri

Current cardio schedule/protocol: none currently, willing to start a cut if chosen  

Current supplements being used (exact brand/product name):
BSN NO-Explode (2 scoops bfore workouts on WO days only) BSN Syntha6 Whey Protein, centrum multi-vitamin

Current diet (macros): 2800-3000 Cal, 180-200g Protein, 350-400 Carbs a day, not sure of fat

Short Term Goal: overall strength (fat loss if I get chosen)

Long Term Goal: general fitness

ANY Prescription/Non-Prescription/Recreational drugs being used: marijuana 1-2 times a month (I don't get the muchies)  

Supplement history (as much detail as possible): 1998: Ripped Fuel, Twin Labs Creatine, 2000/2001: Phosphogen? Creatine, Isopure Whey 2005/2006: Stacker 2, NO Explode, Fast Twitch, Creatine (generic), BSN Syntha6 Whey, Bettancourt Whey

Other product reviews you have done (if any): none


----------



## Phred (Jul 17, 2006)

To be considered, post the following REQUIRED information in this thread (no PM's or emails please) - detailed answers are good:

Age: 48

Sex: M

Height: 5'-7"

Weight: 218

Bodytype (ecto/endo/meso): Endo

Bodyfat % (if kown): 20-22%

Training experience:3-1/2 years (this time around)

Current training schedule/protocol: 4 day split (P/RR/S)

Current cardio schedule/protocol: 20 min walk 4 times a week (about a mile)

Current supplements being used (exact brand/product name): Whey Blend (ATW), CEE (Bulk Nutrition), BCAAs and Peptide glutimane, multi vitimin and Fish oil caps.

Current diet (macros): Protien 220-240gr/Carbs 300-330gr/fat 80gr.  I have been carb cycling for past 3 months.

Short Term Goal: get down to 15% body fat

Long Term Goal: 15% body fat and 220lbs body wt

ANY Prescription/Non-Prescription/Recreational drugs being used: Nope

Supplement history (as much detail as possible): Supplements listed above and a few cycles of M1T w/4AD before the ban.

Other product reviews you have done (if any):  None


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2006)

good deal, glad to see some people interested!


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 17, 2006)

Age: 	28	

Sex:	M

Height:	    5???10	

Weight:    243

Bodytype (ecto/endo/meso):   mesomorph   

Bodyfat % (if kown):    11%

Training experience:     16 years

Current training schedule/protocol:  p/rr/s

Current cardio schedule/protocol:    4 one hour runs along with polymetrics

Current supplements being used (exact brand/product name):   cytosport 100% whey protein, fish oil, flax oil.

Current diet (macros):  4000 calories 250-350g protein, 450 carbs

Short Term Goal: cut body fat to 8%	

Long Term Goal:  Get weight up to at least 270 pounds and remaining lean

ANY Prescription/Non-Prescription/Recreational drugs being used:  nolvadex but pct will be over Friday. 

Supplement history (as much detail as possible): bulk cee, mri no2, ironmag labs maxium pump, lean fuel extreme, vyotech viraloid, BSN no-xplode, cytosport 100% whey protein, vyotech nitrobolic, anabolic extreme superdrol, pharmagenx finigenx magnum, cretine monohydrate, amino acids, mct oil. There is probably more that I cant think of.

Other product reviews you have done (if any): none


----------



## topolo (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not really interested, but would you still like for me to post my information?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2006)

no, but thanks for asking.


----------



## Ms. Imperfect (Jul 18, 2006)

Age: 25

Sex: Female

Height: 5'7''

Weight: 160

Bodytype (ecto/endo/meso): Endo

Bodyfat % (if kown): ~22%

Training experience: 8 years on and off, 2 years consistently

Current training schedule/protocol: 4 day full body circuit by Marc McDougal

Current cardio schedule/protocol: 2 high intensity sessions, 1-2 low intensity sessions 

Current supplements being used (exact brand/product name): NOW fish oils, VP2 whey, ON 100% whey, BSN NO-Xplode, Scivation Xtend

Current diet (macros): 50/30/20

Short Term Goal: Bodyfat below 20%

Long Term Goal:Bodyfat below 16%

ANY Prescription/Non-Prescription/Recreational drugs being used:None

Supplement history (as much detail as possible): AL Phenogen, Sesathin, and H.E.A.T., CL Red Acid, White Blood, and Green Bulge, BSN NO-Xplode, VPX Sports Redline, 

Other product reviews you have done (if any): I can PM this to you if you'd like


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2006)

Age: *39*

Sex: *none...oh wait male*

Height: *6'2"*

Weight:* 218*

Bodytype (ecto/endo/meso): *endo/meso*

Bodyfat % (if kown): *dunno (probably 15%)*

Training experience: *10 years*

Current training schedule/protocol: *4 days a week, cardio 5 days a week, in the middle of a micro cut*

Current cardio schedule/protocol: *5 days a week; low impact treadmill-30 minutes a day*

Current supplements being used (exact brand/product name): *allthewhey protein blend; shop rite multivitamin; C;E, walgreen fish oil, vitamin shoppe flax oil, and allthewhey cee*

Current diet (macros): carb cycling: day one 200g of carbs, 275g of protein, 50g fats; day 2  120g carbs; day 3  20g carbs--protein and fats stay the same. 

Short Term Goal: just to cut a few lbs of fat so I can start a bulk; fat loss has been at a rate of 1 lb per week

Long Term Goal: *to win a damn contest instead of coming in third for the fourth time*

ANY Prescription/Non-Prescription/Recreational drugs being used: *none*

Supplement history (as much detail as possible): *did avantlabs NHA stack for 8 weeks' always used whey protein, used green tea for contest dieting, used hot rox in the past (doesnt work)*

Other product reviews you have done (if any): *none*


----------



## OneBetter (Jul 18, 2006)

when is the deadline for this?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2006)

this Friday.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, we only have 10 people that responded for this test, so I will accept all 10 of you! 

*Please send you name and mailing address to:* testers@ironmaglabs.com


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2006)

woohoo!!!


----------



## Phred (Jul 20, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> woohoo!!!


Ditto


----------



## topolo (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## tannywild (Jul 21, 2006)

Age: 21

Sex: M

Height: 6"2

Weight: 190

Bodytype (ecto/endo/meso): 

Bodyfat % (if kown): 10%

Training experience: Been bodybuilding for 2 years now, before that I played football and basketball in Highschool / College. Now in pre-training training for BUD/s.

Current training schedule/protocol: Swimming, running, every day. 3 mile run, 2 mile swim. 1 hour in the gym every other day doing aerobics / cals.

Current cardio schedule/protocol: See above.

Current supplements being used (exact brand/product name): MegaMen GNC Multi-vitamin. Ordered Citralline Malite from BB.com

Current diet (macros): Daily:

Morning: 1 bowl whole wheat cereal + 12 oz milk, 1 banana
1st Lunch: Sandwich (Deli turkey, 2 slices whole wheat bread, tomato, mayo)
Snack: 2 hard-boiled eggs, banana or blueberries
Dinner: High protein meal, usually tuna / chicken and 1 cup brocolli / greens.
Before bed: 5 egg whites cooked, 12 oz milk, 2 fish oil Capsules (GNC brand)
Drink 1.5 gallons of water daily. Mmmm.

Short Term Goal: Endurance. Need to be in the best shape of my life in 4 months or less, I need to drop down to around 7-8% bodyfat before I go in to maximize my performance.

Long Term Goal: Same as above, basically. Get lean, stronger, more agile, and wicked crazy endurance.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 22, 2006)

IS IT TOO LATE!?!?!?!

Age: 18

Sex: M

Height: 5'11

Weight: 187

Bodytype (ecto/endo/meso): endo

Bodyfat % (if kown): 25%

Training experience: 1 year

Current training schedule/protocol: Gopro's P/RR/S regimen

Current cardio schedule/protocol: 30 - 45 minutes on off days (3 days)

Current supplements being used (exact brand/product name): Quint Essence Multivitamin/Multimineral, Jamieson Omega 3-6-9, Vitamin E, Webbers Joint Support

Current diet (macros): Daily:

Morning: 2 eggs, 1/2 cup bean sprouts, 2 tbsp olive oil, 1 cup brown rice, 1/2 cup yellow peppers, 1 scoop protein powder, 2tbsp flax seed
Morning Snack: 2 cups brown rice, 1 cup vegetables, 1 chicken leg
Lunch: 3 cups mixed salad, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1 sweet potato
Dinner: 2 cups brown rice, 1 cup vegetables, 1-2 chicken breast
Snack: 1 protein shake or 1/2 cup cottage cheese

Drink 1 gallons of water daily.

Short Term Goal: Drop body fat, I am currently looking to cut.

Long Term Goal: Increase lean muscle mass all over my body, have a strong posture, a good physique and a healthy life style

Supplement History: BSN's Elite Mass Stack for 9 weeks. Nothing else.


I think since my body fat is slightly higher than the rest, I would be a good candidate to test out the cutting product(s), anything else would also be great!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 22, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> IS IT TOO LATE!?!?!?!


----------



## Nachez (Jul 25, 2006)

*let me test*

Age:20

Sex: Male
Height: 5'9

Weight: 200

Bodytype (ecto/endo/meso):

Bodyfat % to fat 21%
Training experience: 6 years

Current training schedule/protocol: body weigth exercises, weight training, bowflex

Current cardio schedule/protocol: light cardio, running, swimming

Current supplements being used (exact brand/product name): none.

Current diet (macros): 1800 cals a day

Short Term Goal:lose 20 pounds

Long Term Goal: Lose 30 pounds body fat.


----------

